# A couple of Paph wardii's



## emydura (May 18, 2013)

I have a couple wardii's in flower at the moment. A nice easy to grow species.


Paph wardii 'Royale' HCC/AOC










Paph wardii


----------



## jimspaphs (May 18, 2013)

wonderful top quality plant and great photos.---wish you were taking my photos.


----------



## Trithor (May 18, 2013)

Well done David, that is an incredibly well grown plant. The blooms are superb as well.


----------



## Hugorchids (May 18, 2013)

Excellent, greener than most, great foliage patterns too!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 18, 2013)

The foliage is magnificent and the flowers as well.


----------



## JeanLux (May 18, 2013)

:clap: Esp. the first excellent photo pictures an impressive plant !!!! Jean


----------



## Susie11 (May 18, 2013)

Beautiful wardii's. I have a few in low spike too.


----------



## jjkOC (May 18, 2013)

Nice! I never noticed the python like mottling pattern on the leaves before! Great photography!


----------



## eggshells (May 18, 2013)

Incredible leaves. Does it really have some white streaking? Never seen a wardii do that but its nice.


----------



## Evergreen (May 18, 2013)

Most amazing wardii :drool:


----------



## Justin (May 18, 2013)

how do you grow wardii so well? i have one and it really is struggling.


----------



## emydura (May 18, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Incredible leaves. Does it really have some white streaking? Never seen a wardii do that but its nice.



I'm not exactly sure what you mean by the white streaking. I assume you mean on the leaves. There is some sort of streaking but it is more green in colour. The leaves are pretty accurate.



Justin said:


> how do you grow wardii so well? i have one and it really is struggling.



Maybe you have started off with a tough clone Justin. The 'Royale' clone is a division, so I think the fact that it reached the stage where it could be divided ensures that it is pretty vigorous clone. The other clone is a seedling which I grew from a small size. It took a while but it flowered eventually. 

I grow them on a bottom bench, so they are well shaded. Minimum temp of around 15oC to 16oC. Humidity 50-70%.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2013)

I agree: beautiful flowers, leaves, and photos!


----------



## atlantis (May 19, 2013)

*David*: those wardii are both stunning :clap:. It´s worth to have this species even when it´s without flowers.


----------



## annab (May 19, 2013)

nice and great plant ,perfect display,It seems that has been splashed with ink.
and of course a best photo, what cam you have? soon I should buy a cam,hoping to make beautiful photo like yours.
again congrats,Anna


----------



## Stone (May 19, 2013)

The leaf pic won't download for me but the flowers are top quality!


----------



## emydura (May 19, 2013)

atlantis said:


> *David*: those wardii are both stunning :clap:. It´s worth to have this species even when it´s without flowers.



I agree. It is a matter working out which has nicer leaves - wardii or its close relative venustum. The purple underside of venustum sways me its way. 



annab said:


> nice and great plant ,perfect display,It seems that has been splashed with ink.
> and of course a best photo, what cam you have? soon I should buy a cam,hoping to make beautiful photo like yours.
> again congrats,Anna



Thanks Anna. This photo was shot with my now very old Nikon D200 with a Nikon 60mm macro lens. I have a more recent camera (Nikon D800) but its 36 megapixels photos are a bit overkill for this. Plus I don't want to keep swapping lens all the time as you end up getting too much dust on the sensor. So my D200 is now my dedicated orchid camera and I leave my D800 for landscapes and portraits.

It takes more than just buying a camera to taking nice photos. A good lens is probably more important. I also use a tripod with a shutter release cable. It is important to choose an area with nice light. Also it is important to be able to use software such as Photoshop just to polish off the photo. I don't do a lot of photo editing. Just enough to get the black background right and the flower to pop out froom it a bit.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 21, 2013)

You got them popping alright!! I don't know how I missed this post but I'm happy I caught up with it! Incredable David.


----------

